
Seth's Blog: Marketing to the bottom of the pyramid - stakent
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/marketing-to-the-bottom-of-the-pyramid.html
======
stakent
Some thoughts about changing the world.

Especially worth reading if you don't like Mr. Godin because he is the
marketer.

